# Hey



## Jenna (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi, I just joined so I thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Jennifer. I started reading The Castle story here and found it really good so I thought I'd join and add a bit too the story. Hope to get to meet everyone soon!


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Jenna. Welcome!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome Jenna!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jenna. Welcome! We're happy to have you join our writers' group. I'm glad you are enjoying the story!


----------

